
Ask HN: AV1-based image format? - out_of_protocol
Apple opted in HEVC-based image format for its internal use - 2x space savings are very useful (especially for iphone). Still, anything HEVC-based is plagued by unbearable licensing issues and can not widespread anyhow.
How about some new image standard for everyone? AV1 is going to be at very least a bit better than HEVC
======
mtgx
They're still working on it, but it looks quite impressive so far.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/google-mozilla-av1-photo-format-
co...](https://www.cnet.com/news/google-mozilla-av1-photo-format-could-outdo-
aging-jpeg/)

~~~
out_of_protocol
Thanks, exactly what I was looking for

------
mikerg87
It shouldn’t be noted that Apple is now onboard with the Alliance for Open
Media.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-online-video-compression-
av1...](https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-online-video-compression-av1/)

